# Sault Rapids Conditions



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

This is a long shot, but I thought I would ask some of you east siders anyway. How are the rapids looking? Fishable? are there any fish to be had? I have a week off and I am going to ice fish if I don't think up something riverish soon.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

If you go you have to be very careful this time of year and constantly watch your back from ice flows coming through the gates. Always have a partner this time of year. There are some fall runners in there, but the water is extremely cold right now. Good luck if you go. OT


----------



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

Sam,

Just checking in to see if you hit the Marys...

I am heading up in 3 weeks. I was wondering if you had any luck?

Riz


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Went over the bridge today. There's quite a bit of ice in there right now. I couldn't imagine the cold feet you'd get.

Last year when I was fishing there in mid-April, there was still a ton of solid (not stacked up) ice above the gates. If I'm not mistaken, it was still there into the first or second week of May too. It makes for some cold water running through there.

After last year, I've decided it's really not all that worth it until May. I'm going to scout for deer in the coming months and then go over when the buds start to pop. Sure, there's almost always fish in there, but it can be tough.

Don't forget the wading staff and felt bottom boots!


----------



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks. Good to know. If I can access it, I will fish it...it is my form of religion out there on that river.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

There were people snowshoeing the shoreline out there yesterday too. There's enough open water to fish though. Especially if you can get out a ways.


----------



## Trout Junkie (Feb 8, 2007)

Figures. I got invited on a trip the second weekend of May. Sounds like that's a bit early for the rapids then? I hope not, but will make do. 

I've been oogling over chromer pics from friends and others all winter. I've been tying up the usual suspects flies, but would be curious if there are any fly reccomendations for early-mid May in the St. Mary's rapids.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say that. I am going to go out on a limb here but at any given time even June, July, Dec, Jan (except for Feb and early March), you can get into more fish than most UP tribs during their peak steelhead runs.

Now back to May...for the volume of fish in there any given year from mid-April through June there are more fish than all the anglers can ever catch. There is no reason why you can't spend the day fishing to fish as opposed to hoping you will be fishing where fish are. The challenge is seeing them. A good pair of polarized glasses will help. If you aren't catching fish during this time you need to consider:
- am I matching the hatch? size, color, etc.
- how is my technique - too much lead, not enough, to C&D or to use WF line...
- am I fishing to fish or am I taking a chance on fish

That same weekend about 4 years ago was post heavy run so you never really know with the timing, but even after the heavy run, it was still packed with fish.

There is no reason, on any given day during that time, that you can't get into fish on that river. 

Some regular flies for that river:
BHPT
Green caddis
Egg sucking leaches 
- probably the most popular and consistently used flies on that river that yield fish.

I was going to attach a picture of a rock from the river with the different bugs on it, but I can't figure out how to attach it from my computer.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

jiggers,

One question why do you have to see the fish to catch them? There are plenty of fish in the pools, runs, and deep holes as well and are usually a lot less crowded than the good spawning areas. OT


----------



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

Fair question. Truth be told, if you are new to the river, you have to go with what you got so someone making the trip will probably want to see some fish. I have talked to people and heard of people that spend years on the river and never get fish...which is surprising and not surprising. Surprising because of the volume, not surprising because if you are using a mismatched rig or fly/lure/bait/etc. you can see how that happens. I also remember the first time I stepped onto the bank of the river. My buddy and I were totally overwhelmed and spent 6 hours of our 14 hour wondering trying to figure out just where to fish. Despite the water being crystal clear, it is tough for the untrained eye to spot fish. 

I don't fish the rapids regularly as I am an out-of-towner so when I hit them I choose my spot based on availability and what I know about the river base. With my fly gear, I can't target the Amer. and Can. pools; however if I had a spey rig I would because we know that the fish are stacked in there. I don't venture out to the American side of the rapids, although I probably should because of less pressure and it seems like a bit more pocket water, however that river scares me. I have been hit by a boulder drifting down stream and once (one of my first outting) I almost lost it all. 

A hint to to others that want to try to fish the rapids (I do this and I get fish), fish downstream of the gravel, usually in a run (you can sight fish runs because of the clarity of the water) or a pool because of the pressure on the gravel. Do this for some of the pools too and you will get into steel as they drop back away from the pressure.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

jiggers said:


> Fair question. Truth be told, if you are new to the river, you have to go with what you got so someone making the trip will probably want to see some fish. I have talked to people and heard of people that spend years on the river and never get fish...which is surprising and not surprising. Surprising because of the volume, not surprising because if you are using a mismatched rig or fly/lure/bait/etc. you can see how that happens. I also remember the first time I stepped onto the bank of the river. My buddy and I were totally overwhelmed and spent 6 hours of our 14 hour wondering trying to figure out just where to fish. Despite the water being crystal clear, it is tough for the untrained eye to spot fish.
> 
> I don't fish the rapids regularly as I am an out-of-towner so when I hit them I choose my spot based on availability and what I know about the river base. With my fly gear, I can't target the Amer. and Can. pools; however if I had a spey rig I would because we know that the fish are stacked in there. I don't venture out to the American side of the rapids, although I probably should because of less pressure and it seems like a bit more pocket water, however that river scares me. I have been hit by a boulder drifting down stream and once (one of my first outting) I almost lost it all.
> 
> A hint to to others that want to try to fish the rapids (I do this and I get fish), fish downstream of the gravel, usually in a run (you can sight fish runs because of the clarity of the water) or a pool because of the pressure on the gravel. Do this for some of the pools too and you will get into steel as they drop back away from the pressure.


Yeah you have to be careful I know the river really well, but it took years and it helped with me living there. It also took some very scary moments trying to get to certain holes and through fast rapids. I by no means recommend new people to the river venturing to far from the berm until they feel comfortable out there. But it does surprise me that people have gone there many times and not caught fish though. That to me is crazy there are plenty of fish around that berm year round. Well thanks for the answer I see where you are coming from. OT


----------



## Slippin' (Feb 6, 2000)

Welcome to a great web site Jiggers. I hope you enjoy it half as much as I.
And thanks for the good tips. I plan on visiting the rapids and the St. Marys river in general more frequently in the future.

Tight lines all!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*A hint to to others that want to try to fish the rapids (I do this and I get fish), fish downstream of the gravel, usually in a run (you can sight fish runs because of the clarity of the water) or a pool because of the pressure on the gravel. Do this for some of the pools too and you will get into steel as they drop back away from the pressure.*


Actually this is a great piece of advice for any steelhead river.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

I ventured across the bridge this weekend to check a few things out. I was trying to find a place to park and access the Sault Rapids. I made a few wrong turns and ended up staring at a sign that read:
"If you Catch on Fire, Stop!, Drop!, and Roll!" :yikes:
So at least I learned something...Even had pictures...

Still unsure where to park and venture out. When I was there saturday there were a handfull of guys walking down the cement wall. 
Any help apreciated,
Thanks


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey UP TRACKER,

I've been wanting to add the rapids top me list of things to do in the spring besides chores. But I dont know a #%^#$ thing about fishing them. 

I'll show you my morel spots if you take me out and show me the ropes of the rapids...

Do I need to buy a $1,500 fly rod?


----------



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

First off, I don't recommend that anyone hits the river without:
- a buddy, preferably someone that knows the river 
- wading staff (sp?)
- felt soles
- warm layers for this time of the year as the wind can beat you down

The sign you saw was a couple hundred yards shy of the parking lot that is on the left at the top of the hill (right in front of an old house). Gear up there, and start heading south. You have to cross the Canadian Soo locks (bridge/compensation gate). Once you travel across that, follow the footpath. It is always better to go too far towards the bridge than too far away from the bridge as you navigate your path. I don't recommend you try right now to find your way out to the rapids as I think there may be a lot of ice on the different in-land ponds and if you don't know where you are going and you take a wrong turn, you may find yourself walking on a melting pond. If I can instill anything, it is the fear that this place is not a place to be taken lightly. The more you become familiar with it, the safer it gets, however the river is so clear that what looks like a 3 foot deep hole may be more like a 4+ foot deep hole that could sweep you away.

As for gear...I know a guy out there who's entire gear setup runs about $40, minus the cost of the replacement of flies. He catches ALOT of fish.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

2tundras said:


> Hey UP TRACKER,
> 
> I've been wanting to add the rapids top me list of things to do in the spring besides chores. But I dont know a #%^#$ thing about fishing them.
> 
> ...


I just use a spin gear. I feel I catch more fish that way and the centerpinners catch more fish than me.

We'll go sometime.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Which of you fellas did I meet last weekend? and who wants to show me around the rapids sometime soon? I can't wait to fish there, and this spring is likely my last chance for a while.


----------



## jiggers (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you come out, wander the river for a bit and leave? If so, you didn't meet me, but you met my friend who is learning the ropes (on Sat. March 29). I was fishing the run below him.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

No, down at the PM river lodge, spring tournament. Met some LSSU students, figured one of them might be in this thread somewhere.


----------



## steeliedan (Sep 17, 2006)

it was either my buddy chuck, adam or andrew, they are the only ones from here that made it to the tourny


----------

